# A Few Recents



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 26, 2015)

Back in the saddle, finally. 

Elm Burl -







Claro Burl -







Boxelder Burl (this one was a surprise... I thought it was going to be nice and red... but almost every bit of the red turned off) -

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Beautiful pots Jonathan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 26, 2015)

Top notch Jonathan ! Your finish is like glass !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 26, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Beautiful pots Jonathan.



Thanks, Ray



manbuckwal said:


> Top notch Jonathan ! Your finish is like glass !!!



Thanks Tom. I try to get em shiny when that's the plan. I do always try to leave a little bit of proof that it's real wood. I'll fill most voids, but usually leave a couple here and there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 26, 2015)

AAAWWWWEEEEEEE-- some looking calls Jonathon !!!!! Would like to see the bottom of the FBE Burl as I picture it to be in the super cool realm !!!!
Rodney

Edit
Not knock the others just sayin!!! The Claro speaks the language of being right there in the looks department for sure!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 26, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> AAAWWWWEEEEEEE some looking calls Jonathon !!!!! Would like to see the bottom of the FBE Burl as I picture it to be in the super cool realm !!!!
> Rodney


I'll try to get a top down shot tomorrow. If I don't forget


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 26, 2015)

DAM your fast on the response!! Edit was really slow as a single finger eye to brain typing I do!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 26, 2015)

Man those calls look awesome. I don't turkey hunt but seeing those really have me considering buying one just to look at it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 26, 2015)

Simply outrageous, Jonathan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 26, 2015)

Sick thought, Jonathan, wouldn't take much to alter your pattern to make a pipe holder, would it? Pipe dream, never mind...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 27, 2015)

Those are beauties!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 27, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Sick thought, Jonathan, wouldn't take much to alter your pattern to make a pipe holder, would it? Pipe dream, never mind...


I guess it depends on what kind of pipe holder. I've seen some that mirror the shape of the pipe, and some that have a slot that it hangs from. Not sure either would be practical on the lathe, but I can see the similarity


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 27, 2015)

Beyond awesome wood! And to top it off the finish is impeccable on these calls. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

Excellent work Jon ... I can't even pick a favorite.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 27, 2015)

Well if you haven't been is the saddle you damned sure didn't forget how to ride... Those are amazing. Elm burl is a clear winner for me. Nothing short of fantastic

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 28, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Well if you haven't been is the saddle you damned sure didn't forget how to ride... Those are amazing. Elm burl is a clear winner for me. Nothing short of fantastic


I should say, I haven't been on the horse. Had a rough summer. But, things seem to be looking up. Thanks for the kind words :)


----------

